# full contact twists to increase bench press



## GoLdeN M 07 (Sep 24, 2008)

If do full contact twists like I do, you know that it is an excellent movement for the obliques invented by the russians to increase punching power and speed since punching power/speed come from the core. Does this mean that my bench press will also increase in a way?


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2008)

what is a full contact twist?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ ditto


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Sep 24, 2008)

fufu said:


> what is a full contact twist?



search it up on google or youtube, they have plenty of descriptions. I cant believe u guys have never heard of it..? Theres more to strength training than benching and squating.

anyways, since this movement dramatically increases punching power/speed giving the arms extra power from the core, does this mean that my bench will increase as well?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2008)

looked at some videos....I call the landmines....I don't particualry like the way those are being demo'd though.  The torso should stay still as the arms move (think driving a steering wheel), and the torso and abdominal muscular should be braced and preventing rotatin.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 24, 2008)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> search it up on google or youtube, they have plenty of descriptions. I cant believe u guys have never heard of it..? Theres more to strength training than benching and squating.
> 
> anyways, since this movement dramatically increases punching power/speed giving the arms extra power from the core, does this mean that my bench will increase as well?



Well just because a few people haven't heard of full contact twists means shouldnt result in some a "woa get with the times people" reply.  You said theres more to strenght training then benching and squatting, then come back and ask if a dam twist will help your bench?  yea maybe by 2 pounds.  

Theres also more to strength training then increasing bench, or working out for that matter.  Whats your lean body mass?  How many calories do you take in per day? How many grams of protein? Carbs? Fat?  

I used to do these exercises often before I switched gyms and now there's no corner or assembly to do them on, nor the room for them.  There no big deal.  Just another exercise. I never introduced them to anyone I trained because they are too easy to do wrong.  I don't want to be a russian fighter and could care less.  If you want to increase size or strength for a muscle group there's a few principals to follow.  One of which is stop doing bench press three times a week like you probably do if you ask this question.  

I'm in one of those dam moods now...


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2008)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> I cant believe u guys have never heard of it..? *Theres more to strength training than benching and squating.*



No shit.

Dude, I mean this _with_ offense - you have proven to be pretty ignorant in the ways of training as long as I can remember your posts. Who are you to say such a pompous remark?

Funny how you say this in a post that displays your training ignorance once again.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 25, 2008)

Agree with Merkaba and fufu.

Id choose a squat over some of this gimmick shit you post any day (see: Full Contact Twists, The Corkscrew Method, Stomach Vacuums, that Overhead Press thing a while ago...)

You say theres more to training than benching, but i could pull out a handful of posts of yours in the last year that are based around you increasing your bench or a problem with your bench, this one included!

But to answer your question, no. These probably wont increase your bench. If they increase punching power it is because of the increased momentum from the twist that occurs while you are punching, not cos of actual increased strength in the arms.

Hell, from my experience punching has hardly shit all to do with the arms anyway, relative to the back, shoulders, legs, and core.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 25, 2008)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> search it up on google or youtube, they have plenty of descriptions. I cant believe u guys have never heard of it..? Theres more to strength training than benching and squating.
> 
> anyways, since this movement dramatically increases punching power/speed giving the arms extra power from the core, does this mean that my bench will increase as well?



You have a problem with asking for help then insulting those who try to help you. Grow up and do your own research from now on.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 25, 2008)

they get a mention in here if you want a read 

T-Nation.com | 21st Century Core Training

aww and ye you suck for being cheeky or whatever


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Sep 25, 2008)

damn if i really offended u guys that im sorry


jesus christ


----------



## KelJu (Sep 25, 2008)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> damn if i really offended u guys that im sorry
> 
> 
> jesus christ



Take it as a life lesson. When others who know more than you donate their time to answer your questions, don't be a wise ass when you don't like what you hear. You have done that often in the past.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Sep 25, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Take it as a life lesson. When others who know more than you donate their time to answer your questions, don't be a wise ass when you don't like what you hear. You have done that often in the past.




alright so what is the answer to my question, we're past the offending part. Is it possible that it could increase my bench due to the power coming from the core?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 25, 2008)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> alright so what is the answer to my question, we're past the offending part. Is it possible that it could increase my bench due to the power coming from the core?





Gazhole said:


> But to answer your question, no. These probably wont increase your bench. If they increase punching power it is because of the increased momentum from the twist that occurs while you are punching, not cos of actual increased strength in the arms.
> 
> Hell, from my experience punching has hardly shit all to do with the arms anyway, relative to the back, shoulders, legs, and core.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 25, 2008)

GoLdeN M 07 said:


> alright so what is the answer to my question, we're past the offending part. Is it possible that it could increase my bench due to the power coming from the core?



No. Bench pressing increases bench pressing power.


----------

